# Frogs & Toads > Dart Frogs (Dendrobatidae) > Beginner Discussion >  Considering darts

## 1beataway

So, I have moved back in with family and couldn't help but notice that I have space on my desk for a small size exo-terra habitat, and then I thought, "How great would it be to get even more frogs in this small room?" Anyways, there is still the possibility I might just go for clown treefrogs, because I do really want them, or maybe even a mossy frog. However, I was also considering darts. I have always held them as something that will just be way too sensitive for me to even try, but maybe I could do it. I'm also perhaps interested in imitators.

So would this size tank be fine for a pair of darts? Which darts are best? I do not want to get darts until I have done a ton of research, and I'm not in a hurry. Actually, what I would really like is to pick an expert's mind, have them help me design and make sure I understand all the work, etc. I may even be able to compensate for time!

----------


## Paul Rust

*It's not as difficult as you are making it. As long as you have temp and humidity under control you have the battle all but won. I would start with Tincs or Leucs or even Auratus as they are pretty durable and bold.*

----------


## Kurt

And _auratus_ are fairly affordable. I saw black & greens and black & blues for $20 each last weekend in Hamburg.

----------


## JimO

I have mostly dart frogs - azureus, auratus and imitators so far.  I'm breeding the azureus and auratus, with good results.  NW Amphibian Rescue is right, temp and humidity are the key elements for the frogs themselves.  What complicates it for most people is designing and maintaining water features and various plants.  If you're content with a basic setup, I find them no more difficult than the local treefrogs my son collects.  One difference is that they eat small food and most folks culture their own fruit flies, which is inexpensive and pretty simple.

----------


## 1beataway

I wanted to go all out with this tank. I wanted it heavily planted with real plants, and to take the time to really plan it out.

However, I'm not sure now if the size of tank I was considering would be too small. I may end up going for clown treefrogs.

----------


## John Clare

Once you've got it figured out, honestly dart frogs are easier and cheaper (culturing fruit flies costs almost nothing when you cost it out over a few months and the only other running cost I have is lighting the terraria).

----------


## 1beataway

I don't know. I can't decide between the clown treefrogs and darts.

And then I was reminded by Paul that fruit fly cultures would contain maggots, and that completely turned me away. lol

----------


## JimO

One big advantage of dart frogs is that they're active during the day.  If you choose one of the species mentioned above, you'd need at least a 15-gal for a pair and that's on the small side.  Those species are primarily ground dwellers, so a lower tank with a larger surface area is best.  I probably wouldn't keep a pair or group of three of the species above in anything smaller than a 20-gal long aquarium.

A pair of imitators, on the other hand could be kept in a 10-gal with a vertical conversion kit because they use the vertical space and they are quite a bit smaller.  However, if you haven't kept dart frogs, the smaller species are not the best to start with and they are more expensive.

Good luck with whatever you choose.

----------


## 1beataway

The space I have for another tank is not that big, and I will only be living here for another year anyways...I think what I might do is get something like the clown treefrogs (which I have been wanting for a long while now anyways), and then after I move and settle in and have more room (hopefully), I can get a very nice size tank for a dart.

----------


## Paul Rust

*If you plan to move that is a great idea. I am moving into my new home in August and have to move a 240g, 75g, 60g, 50g, 35g, and lots of 10gs. I used aquarium gravel as a drainage medium in all of them, which I won't ever do again because they are HEAVY!!!!.*

----------


## 1beataway

Two weeks ago I moved the medium exo-terra habitat (I think it's 24x24xsome height greater than 24), and I had used lots of hydroballs, lots of gravel, and lots of rocks. What a pain. lol. 

I do have a lot to do in the next year too...Maybe I shouldn't focus on something that will take a lot of time and a ton of work...I still want to make a great looking tank though, and I guess I can spend the next year getting a lot of info and ideas for a dart tank.  :Smile:

----------


## JimO

> *If you plan to move that is a great idea. I am moving into my new home in August and have to move a 240g, 75g, 60g, 50g, 35g, and lots of 10gs. I used aquarium gravel as a drainage medium in all of them, which I won't ever do again because they are HEAVY!!!!.*


You might need a crane for that 240!

----------


## John Clare

Consider Dart Frog Television: FrogForum - Frog TV - Frog Cam Live

----------


## 1beataway

I've been watching. I'm such a frog nerd.  :Big Grin: 

I really like the _Phyllobates terribilis._

----------

